# Underbite: Pic



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

What say you, RTF? If you got an 8 week old puppy and it had an underbite like this?


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I would not be happy. I assume the pup was shipped sight unseen, and that the person receiving the pup was not told? If I was ever planning to breed the pup, I would return it. If not, I might still return it....or I would request pretty darn big refund on the puppy price.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bite changes as the puppy grows. I would be very concerned. I might return the puppy if I was going to want to breed it. I might wait it out. I would definitely be in touch with the breeder with pictures. But I have seen stuff like this straighten itself out. That is getting to be a bit big of a gap, but"...........


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Buyers are newbies, and they didn't know to look at the bite, just saw a cute puppy. Vet and trainer picked up on it. Puppy only eats sideways at this point.

"Breeder" says she saw it but it's no big deal and will (HaHaHa) correct itself as the pup grows. Refund has been given after much drama, but "breeder" won't take the pup back because "the puppy has already bonded with them and it won't be able to bond with a new owner".


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

What breed?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Labrador. We won't mention what color.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Pretty funky looking mouth there, I'd not be happy, and I'd be horrified and embarrassed if I missed that and sent it home. Missing teeth, bad bite, not one I'd risk waiting out. Not taking pup back and saying pup will outgrow that = buncha hooey. Hope pup works out okay for the family regardless.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Pretty funky looking mouth there, I'd not be happy, and I'd be horrified and embarrassed if I missed that and sent it home. Missing teeth, bad bite, not one I'd risk waiting out. Not taking pup back and saying pup will outgrow that = buncha hooey. Hope pup works out okay for the family regardless.


Thats what I was thinking. Not just a bad bite but those teath are horrible. Maybe it is British;-)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Buyers are newbies, and they didn't know to look at the bite, just saw a cute puppy. Vet and trainer picked up on it. Puppy only eats sideways at this point.
> 
> "Breeder" says she saw it but it's no big deal and will (HaHaHa) correct itself as the pup grows. Refund has been given after much drama, but "breeder" won't take the pup back because "the puppy has already bonded with them and it won't be able to bond with a new owner".


The breeder gave the money back so I am not sure where the criticism lies. The family has the option to place the pup, sell the pup, give it to rescue or euthanize it. If you breed long enough, something will pop up. This pup can have a good quality of life. It's not like an allergy dog where the dog is miserable all the time, an EIC affected dog, CNM dog,or the like.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, at least he'll be able to scoop the bumper up....

A trainer in my group completely missed an overbite so bad I could fit my thumb between the upper and lower teeth.

He wondered why the dog had such a hard time picking up the bumper. I think he sent him back to the owners not long after that.

In regards that pup, the bite can be fixed if gotten to a canine dentist ASAP and get/develop a normal bite with some assistance.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Sharon Potter said:


> Buyers are newbies, and they didn't know to look at the bite, just saw a cute puppy. Vet and trainer picked up on it. Puppy only eats sideways at this point.
> 
> "Breeder" says she saw it but it's no big deal and will (HaHaHa) correct itself as the pup grows. Refund has been given after much drama, but "breeder" won't take the pup back because "the puppy has already bonded with them and it won't be able to bond with a new owner".


Do they not when they get the pup immediately take it to the vet for a check??


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

In my experience with other breeds, the lower jaw grows slower. Minor Overbites will sometimes correct, level puppy bites or very tight bites often go under, and puppies with under bites rarely outgrow them. More often they get worse. Maybe labs are different?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Seller only gave a refund after buyers went up, shall we say, higher channels....seller claims its a perfectly fine and acceptable puppy and doesn't understand why buyer doesn't want it. Vet caught it immediately after purchase, and trainer verified, followed by additional vet opinions.

My point is that the seller knew and did not disclose, insists the pup is acceptable because newbies didn't check the bite when they picked the pup up, and seller only gave a refund after additional action was taken.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Seller only gave a refund after buyers went up, shall we say, higher channels....seller claims its a perfectly fine and acceptable puppy and doesn't understand why buyer doesn't want it. Vet caught it immediately after purchase, and trainer verified, followed by additional vet opinions.
> 
> My point is that the seller knew and did not disclose, insists the pup is acceptable because newbies didn't check the bite when they picked the pup up, and seller only gave a refund after additional action was taken.


 
Well, at it is resolved.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the pup safe now? and has a home? Just curious.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Pup was given to a pet home and is safe.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Sharon Potter said:


> Pup was given to a pet home and is safe.


 Good! Thanks.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Can yall explain to me why a under bite is such a big deal and why it would be better off in a pet home?
Is it a show dog thing? 
Thanks Brad


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Brad, Depending on the severity and how the rest of the jaw is, it can be an issue with eating especially with rear teeth. 

I can't imagine not knowing before a pup left my place. We're always playing with their mouths.

I had a pup that was stepped on at a week of age. Broke her nose. Needless to say, by six weeks we knew she'd need dental work. I paid for the first surgery at 8 weeks. She had to have dead teeth pulled and her canines on one side. Otherwise they would have pierced her skin. When her permanent teeth came in, she had a couple more teeth pulled and an upper canine. She has a twisted nose and her lower left canine sticks out. She's cute. She retrieves and is working on her hunting titles and obedience titles. I placed her in a good home that will be competing with her. She's a trip!

That was an extreme case, but we couldn't have gone without those two surgeries. In various other bite issues its the same way.

Sue


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a dog with that bite with adult teeth. Puppy teeth were tight overbite. No Champion MH for her.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> Buyers are newbies, and they didn't know to look at the bite, just saw a cute puppy. Vet and trainer picked up on it. Puppy only eats sideways at this point.
> 
> "Breeder" says she saw it but it's no big deal and will (HaHaHa) correct itself as the pup grows. Refund has been given after much drama, but "breeder" won't take the pup back because "the puppy has already bonded with them and it won't be able to bond with a new owner".


Never understood that bonding bullshit Sharon?


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

That bonding issue is where Mr. Wolters did a diservice to dogs. I understand his point was to not "farm raise" dogs in a kennel without socializing them, but he WAY OVERSTRESSES the bonding. Or rather missed the point entirely. The idea that most people take away from his books are to bond ON the 49th day. But the real point is to be ABLE to form a bond with HUMANS before that. Actually Fox's research, which he cites, states that much earlier closer to week 4 is the point that dogs should learn to interact with people. Not specific people. Just people. The pervasive myth that you MUST have your puppy by day 49 or it will never bond WITH YOU is just wrong. (I am sorry for the soap boxing)


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Sharon,

I had a wonderful, well bred, YLF, with a drastic overbite. Breeder showed it to me and required spaying.
As I am not a breeder I was happy with the discount.
She was a great hunter, carried geese and pheasants easily. As she did smaller birds like chukars and doves.
Ate and drank the same way as my male with a perfect bite ate and drank.
She never knew her teeth did not align and we never told her.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Psst more bad language on a poor puppy gone bad real pet owners bond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

mountaindogs said:


> That bonding issue is where Mr. Wolters did a diservice to dogs. I understand his point was to not "farm raise" dogs in a kennel without socializing them, but he WAY OVERSTRESSES the bonding. Or rather missed the point entirely. The idea that most people take away from his books are to bond ON the 49th day. But the real point is to be ABLE to form a bond with HUMANS before that. Actually Fox's research, which he cites, states that much earlier closer to week 4 is the point that dogs should learn to interact with people. Not specific people. Just people. The pervasive myth that you MUST have your puppy by day 49 or it will never bond WITH YOU is just wrong. (I am sorry for the soap boxing)


My point being Laurie....I`ve had 2 and 3 yo dogs that went to new owners and their main concern was "bonding" what a load of crap......Hell watched a dog that was QAA crawl in a cadillac and not even look back goin out the drive.....Jim


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

jd6400 said:


> My point being Laurie....I`ve had 2 and 3 yo dogs that went to new owners and their main concern was "bonding" what a load of crap......Hell watched a dog that was QAA crawl in a cadillac and not even look back goin out the drive.....Jim


Jim, I agree,,, I've got a 5 year old AA dog living in the house with me now....He spent those 5 years outside in a kennel...100% trial dog,,No pet.

I never even saw this dog until October of this year....You would think he lived here since birth,,,,Dogs don't care who feeds them,,as long as they get fed 

They'll bond to who feeds them.

Merry Christmas,, Randy


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rnd said:


> Jim, I agree,,, I've got a 5 year old AA dog living in the house with me now....He spent those 5 years outside in a kennel...100% trial dog,,No pet.
> 
> I never even saw this dog until October of this year....You would think he lived here since birth,,,,Dogs don't care who feeds them,,as long as they get fed
> 
> ...


Got to get you out here Randy.......1/18 am?? Merry Christmas.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jd6400 said:


> My point being Laurie....I`ve had 2 and 3 yo dogs that went to new owners and their main concern was "bonding" what a load of crap......Hell watched a dog that was QAA crawl in a cadillac and not even look back goin out the drive.....Jim


I agree. My Niki was 10 months old when I bought her. The minute I snapped the collar on her she knew she was mine, and never looked back.


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

mountaindogs said:


> .... The pervasive myth that you MUST have your puppy by day 49 or it will never bond WITH YOU is just wrong. (I am sorry for the soap boxing)


That was my point as well --as stated above. Kills me when people argue the bonding issue. I have had several dogs seeming VERY bonded to us that didn't join the family until well into adulthood. The relationship with your dog is in direct correlation to what you you put in. IMHO.

Just saying Fox's research was misstated and misused. He was investigating interspecies interaction. Essentially domesticaation not individual bonding.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

How come when I send a dog to my trainer at six months or so, they seem to bond so well with them?(the trainer) Then when they come home at some time later, it is like they were never gone....? Yes, there is some transistion in training that takes place...but it takes place quickly. I have a five year old sleeping at my feet. He spent almost two years with his trainer, then came home and went back again two times in the last year. I think he may just like us both....JD


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I had a person who purchased a pup from our last litter that was concerned because I do not have a beard and he did! He was concerned about bonding with a 49 day old puppy!


----------



## mountaindogs (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I had a person who purchased a pup from our last litter that was concerned because I do not have a beard and he did! He was concerned about bonding with a 49 day old puppy!


 people are crazy. I would have had a tough time not laughing out loud at that kind of question!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

mountaindogs said:


> people are crazy. I would have had a tough time not laughing out loud at that kind of question!


This guy was a nice guy but crazy is an understatement. I could write a book with some of the things he questioned. My 10 year old son had to excuse himself when this guy was trying to pick his puppy because he was having a hard time not laughing at the questions.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> The breeder gave the money back so I am not sure where the criticism lies. The family has the option to place the pup, sell the pup, give it to rescue or euthanize it. If you breed long enough, something will pop up. *This pup can have a good quality of life*. It's not like an allergy dog where the dog is miserable all the time, an EIC affected dog, CNM dog,or the like.


Exactly. Some breeds are purposely bred with underbites, english bullies for one. The dog can have a quality of life. I'm not suggesting this dog be bred by any means and it should be spayed/nuetered at first opportunity. But I wouldn't have it euthanized becuase of it, there are to many alternatives to that.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

freezeland said:


> Exactly. Some breeds are purposely bred with underbites, english bullies for one. The dog can have a quality of life. I'm not suggesting this dog be bred by any means and* it should be spayed/nuetered at first opportunity. *But I wouldn't have it euthanized becuase of it, there are to many alternatives to that.


Some people believe that most dogs should. I still have seen underbites correct themselves. The skull can grown at different rates.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I believe Tom Bogusky is plenty pleased with the pup he got with an underbite problem


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

mjh345 said:


> I believe Tom Bogusky is plenty pleased with the pup he got with an underbite problem


If they knew and didn't care, that's one thing and entirely their option. The point of the OP was what would you do if you got such a pup, not just significantly bad bite but missing teeth, eating funny, without disclosure up front and later, a BS story from the breeder who knew before hand? I'd be pissed.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've seen very slight overbites correct, but underbites rarely ever do, especially when it's this obvious. An underbite where the teeth still touch? Maybe. But with dentition like this, I'd wager a sizeable amount on it staying the same or worse.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> I've seen very slight overbites correct, but underbites rarely ever do, especially when it's this obvious. An underbite where the teeth still touch? Maybe. But with dentition like this, I'd wager a sizeable amount on it staying the same or worse.


That's what I've heard as well. I've not personally had to deal with bad bites, knock really hard on wood, but if and when it happens, they'll be placed accordingly, with disclosure. No reason for it to be a death sentence, or even a career-ender, but, buyers have the right to know and decide for themselves. I'd not keep a pup with underbite, at all, but slight overbite, with really promising pup, maybe, at least until it was old enough for OFA prelims.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I still don't see the necessity or purpose of this thread. It seems as if it is a close an attempt as possible to throw someone under a bus. The breeder gave back the money and did not force giving back the dog or force a euthanasia. No one knows what this person/breeder was thinking, or not thinking. I have not had an underbite, but I have seen them correct themselves. Threads like this always amuse me, because they are always full of "I nevers" but when push comes to shove, the "I nevers" are never a reality.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> I still don't see the necessity or purpose of this thread. It seems as if it is a close an attempt as possible to throw someone under a bus. The breeder gave back the money and did not force giving back the dog or force a euthanasia. No one knows what this person/breeder was thinking, or not thinking. I have not had an underbite, but I have seen them correct themselves. Threads like this always amuse me, because they are always full of "I nevers" but when push comes to shove, the "I nevers" are never a reality.


but Susan this is RTF.....EVERYTHING IS REALITY


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I guess I'd better clarify my point in starting this thread. And my apologies for not being more clear initially. My question in bold:

*Is it acceptable for a breeder to know and then not disclose issues like this? The average puppy buyer doesn't know to look for stuff like a bite that's off, or an umbilical hernia, etc. *

This buyer found out at the new puppy vet check a couple of days after picking up the puppy. And yes, a refund was given of $1000 of the original $1500. And the breeder REFUSED to take the puppy back...the buyers initially wanted to return it immediately following the vet appointment and the breeder flat out refused.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Was it listed in the contract? 

/Paul


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Was it listed in the contract?
> 
> /Paul


"Caveat Emptor" ???


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

A breeder refusing a puppy back shouldn't be breeding, Period. A refund would depend on the purpose the puppy was purchased for... If the buyer didn't know enough to look for a bite, I would hope it wasn't bought as a breeding prospect. For a pet/companion/performance dog, is it going to affect it's life/job?? As a breeder, I would pay for a consult with a dental specialist and go from there. 

YES, it should have absolutely been pointed out by the breeder!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Was it listed in the contract?
> 
> /Paul


What contract? The only guarantee is that hips are guaranteed against severe dysplasia for 25 months. Wonder what happens if the hips come back as mildly dysplastic?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> What contract? The only guarantee is that hips are guaranteed against severe dysplasia for 25 months. Wonder what happens if the hips come back as mildly dysplastic?


Do you really wonder what happens?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

scott spalding said:


> Do you really wonder what happens?


Actually, no. I'm pretty sure the buyer would be left hanging. Especially given the lack of clearances on their males and females.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> What contract? The only guarantee is that hips are guaranteed against severe dysplasia for 25 months. Wonder what happens if the hips come back as mildly dysplastic?


Well, buyer beware. Research your bloodlines and your breeder before buying. There are many things not covered under contract and the buyer assumes the risk. 

/Paul


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well, buyer beware. Research your bloodlines and your breeder before buying. There are many things not covered under contract and the buyer assumes the risk.
> 
> /Paul


I guess it's best for total dog owner newbies to become educated by getting burned the first time so they know to look for a better breeder the next time (said tongue in cheek). The average guy off the street who has never owned a dog or bought a puppy before doesn't know what questions to ask, doesn't have a mentor of any sort, and figures the breeder is the knowledgeable one. The vast majority of these folks know nothing about health issues or contracts or guarantees and have never heard of this stuff. They don't know how to pick out a good breeder or that they should even have to think about that.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Sadly, the majority of the dog-buying public not only doesn't know where to look for a good breeder, they're easily swayed by a slick website and a few photos of cute puppies. We can preach to each other all we like here but it's not going to change that. my own sister bought a silver Lab from a horrific non-AKC reg. breeding that is crippled w/dysplasia and autoimmune problems and barely over a year old..:roll:.


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

We educate as much as we can, but unfortunately the majority of the people we educate still go buy a cheaper puppy out of the paper. The buyers we get are those that have been burned before. It is sad, but seems to be the reality. As has been stated a million times over "the cheapest part of the dog is the price you pay for the puppy".


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> I still don't see the necessity or purpose of this thread. It seems as if it is a close an attempt as possible to throw someone under a bus. The breeder gave back the money and did not force giving back the dog or force a euthanasia. No one knows what this person/breeder was thinking, or not thinking. I have not had an underbite, but I have seen them correct themselves. Threads like this always amuse me, because they are always full of "I nevers" but when push comes to shove, the "I nevers" are never a reality.


Agreed. What more do they think the breeder should do?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

mjh345 said:


> Agreed. What more do they think the breeder should do?


Ummm, I'd start with they should have taken the pup back! Any reputable, responsible breeder does just that. And they don't hide facts that may be lifelong issues from the future owners! 

I've seen dogs like that, and their teeth were always a problem w/ such a bad bite = Added costs that should not have been, esp w/ a dog selling for $1500.

I am also sick and tired of breeders who sell their pups as hunting etc prospects etc that have never done a damned thing w/ their dogs, don't even bother to use titled studs, and then when they do breed, they go to the local dog so they don't have to incur any more expenses than need be. They are quick to procure deposits though, make big promises that the faster they pay a deposit, the higher their "pick" number will be. They surely don't introduce the puppies to wings let alone live birds. But they have excess lip service. 

Nope I totally get it what Sharon is trying to say here, but Sharon, you know that saying that you can lead a horse to water....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> Ummm, I'd start with they should have taken the pup back! Any reputable, responsible breeder does just that.


Really? Most people scream and holler that they want to keep the pup, *and* they want their money back. In this instance, they got to pick where the pup was placed. The mouth looked really immature to me, and the adult teeth could be a whole different story. People touting they are reputable, how do you know? I wouldn't breed on prelims, but yet people do. I wouldn't breed on a failed hip or elbow clearance, yet people do. I wouldn't breed a dog with known skin and allergy conditions, yet people do. I would hesitate big time to breed fair hips, unless there was actual documented depth and breadth in a pedigree, yet people do. All of these things have been done by purported "reputable" people, who have given newbs a bad time about refunds and returns. 


Again, although I know it was not Sharon's intent, has become one of throwing an unknown breeder under the bus, while touting the virtures of other puppy sellers.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I guess it all boils down to live and learn. And it's no big deal as long as it happens to somebody else. I'm just glad this wasn't a client of mine. To each their own...we all get to do what we believe is the right thing. That isn't likely to be consistent among breeders, and so be it.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Really? Most people scream and holler that they want to keep the pup, *and* they want their money back. In this instance, they got to pick where the pup was placed. The mouth looked really immature to me, and the adult teeth could be a whole different story. People touting they are reputable, how do you know? I wouldn't breed on prelims, but yet people do. I wouldn't breed on a failed hip or elbow clearance, yet people do. I wouldn't breed a dog with known skin and allergy conditions, yet people do. I would hesitate big time to breed fair hips, unless there was actual documented depth and breadth in a pedigree, yet people do. All of these things have been done by purported "reputable" people, who have given newbs a bad time about refunds and returns.
> 
> 
> Again, although I know it was not Sharon's intent, has become one of throwing an unknown breeder under the bus, while touting the virtures of other puppy sellers.


Susan, I've NEVER seen an underbite at 7 + wks correct, have you?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

And OMG, I think I have an overbite here! Ooops, wait, they are only 16 days old, so I guess there are really no bites at all....yet.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> Susan, I've NEVER seen an underbite at 7 + wks correct, have you?


Yep. I have.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I have as well. It was not on a lab, but a beagle.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> I guess it's best for total dog owner newbies to become educated by getting burned the first time so they know to look for a better breeder the next time (said tongue in cheek). The average guy off the street who has never owned a dog or bought a puppy before doesn't know what questions to ask, doesn't have a mentor of any sort, and figures the breeder is the knowledgeable one. The vast majority of these folks know nothing about health issues or contracts or guarantees and have never heard of this stuff. They don't know how to pick out a good breeder or that they should even have to think about that.


Sharon, This is true. However..... if your stupid enough to spend $1500.oo on a puppy with parents lacking clearances in this day and age with information literally at your fingertips. Well if your gonna be stupid you better be tough !!

My pool of empathy and sympathy for the "uninformed" got pissed on the floor and dried up !


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

John, it's true that information is at our fingertips these days. The problem is in sorting out which information is true. How does one verify it? I mean, most of us cringe when we hear somebody say "well, I read it on the internet". So let's say a potential puppy buyer reads on eight different websites that it's just a matter of time before AKC recognizes Labradoodles as a breed and registers them....and doesn't find much to the contrary...it must be accurate information.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> John, it's true that information is at our fingertips these days. The problem is in sorting out which information is true. How does one verify it? I mean, most of us cringe when we hear somebody say "well, I read it on the internet". So let's say a potential puppy buyer reads on eight different websites that it's just a matter of time before AKC recognizes Labradoodles as a breed and registers them....and doesn't find much to the contrary...it must be accurate information.


This is great gonna be able to register doodles. I'm buying some brood bitches and breeding some doodles. Thanks Sharon the rode to riches just got easier.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

NoNoNo.....start your own breed! The doodle market is getting too saturated. . Come up with something new and you'll have a lock on the market for a decade or so, and if you play your cards right, you can retire before that market floods.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

A proper bite is a big deal because the dogs have to be able to eat and use their mouths properly. At dog shows you will see judges checking the dogs' mouths. The judge is looking for a proper bite. A dog wtihout a proper bite will be DQ'ed and should not be bred as this is a major fault that should not be passed on. I had one pup that was undershot and I gave the puppy to a friend who just wanted a companion dog with the understanding the bitch would be spayed. The bite eventually corrected but it took 3 years.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a client ask me today if I would consider breeding my lab to one of our setters....I will sell you a breeding pair Tim....


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

And there it is....the next designer breed du jour....the Settador!!! Now how will colors be designated? Yellow or lemon?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

tangerine.... My breed, I get to make it up as I go....


----------



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

Amazed some one would pay 1500.00 for a poorly bred puppy (lack of clearances from parents.) Yes a Good breeder would have disclosed this right away in hope of finding a good home for one of their puppies. if this was a well bred puppy with good clearances from the parents and a real 1,500.00 pedigree. this puppy would have been a greet deal for many people that have no intension of breeding dogs, Just looking for a well bred, companion / hunting dog at little to no cost. I only pray these people don't need a builder, to build them a new house!


----------

